# Chinese Carmaker Launches 'Leccy Lizzie'



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't think Warren Buffet would like being called "buffy" LMAO!!!


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Perhaps we should call him Buffy the ICE slayer!!!

But, how do we get our grubby little DIY hands on those cells, that's what I want to know, especially if they are cheap as BYD are claiming!!

Come to think of it, if this thing makes it to the UK for the price they are talking about, I might as well not bother finishing my Lifepo4 powered EV, as even with the donor, my self build will cost almost as much as this thing, and it would "only" be a pure EV!!, but then again the chance of it getting to the UK for a reasonable price, (all our cars here cost approx. double that in the US market!) is about the same as pigs flying, so maybe I'll continue...


----------



## OOOKKK (Dec 23, 2008)

*Brass air fittings*

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm there is just about every type 
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I 
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo bu


----------



## jlsawell (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Brass air fittings*



OOOKKK said:


> Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm there is just about every type
> of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I
> used some of the parts to make my babington wvo bu


I SMELL A TROLL


----------

